# Overige rubrieken > Peilingen >  Stelling: Adoptie ouder(s) mogen geen kinderen adopteren als ze zelf iets mankeren.

## John_Swain

Ikzelf heb bepaalde mankementen waardoor ik mogelijk geen "normaal" kind op de aarde zou kunnen brengen...
En dus ben ik me eens geen verdiepen in adoptie van een kind.
Echter blijkt het zo te zijn dat je eerst een lichamelijke keuring krijgt. Wat dus in houd dat ik mogelijk ook geen kind kan/mag adopteren.
Ikzelf vind dit nogal discriminerend naar mij toe..
Want geestelijk zit alles prima in elkaar...
Ikzelf vind dus wel degelijk dat ik in staat zal zijn om een kind op te voeden.3

De stelling luid:

Adoptie ouder(s) mogen geen kinderen adopteren als ze zelf iets mankeren.

Wat vind jij van deze stelling?

----------


## John_Swain

Eigenlijk is de vraag dus gewoon ben je het ermee eens dat een adoptie ouder afgekeurd kan worden op lichamelijk klachten ja/nee.

----------


## John_Swain

dr is niemand die hier iets mee kan?

----------


## Nederland

Deze regel is ingesteld omdat er gekeken wordt vanuit het belang van het kind. Dat staat voorop.
Inmiddels komen er geen gezonde kinderen meer uit China. Alleen kinderen met een handicap; zgn special need kinderen.
Je kan wel een beetje aangeven welke mate van handicap je aankan.
Destijds noemde mijn huisarts dat een kind met een handicap vrij zwaar voor mij zou zijn. Ik heb zelf een partiële dwarslaesie. Ik heb m'n eigen beperkingen. Wanneer je een kind met een handicap hebt en het heeft de nodige operaties nodig, dan kan dat heel zwaar zijn voor jezelf als je al de nodige beperkingen zelf hebt.
De regels zijn door de jaren heen strenger geworden. Ruim 10 jaar geleden mocht één van de ouders een beperking of handicap hebben. 
Het zou kunnen zijn dat men daar toch minder goede ervaring mee heeft gekregen. Dat weet ik niet.
Ik heb zelf 2 kinderen geadopteerd. Gezond! Inmiddels zijn ze in de puberteit en sta ik er alleen voor. Ik ben gescheiden. Wij konden niet in de toekomst kijken toen we aan de adoptie begonnen.........
Het is pittig om alleen 2 pubers op te voeden. We hebben geen omgangsregeling. De kinderen zijn altijd bij mij; ook wel heel gezellig hoor.
Veel mensen gaan scheiden. Dan zou het kunnen worden dat het kind met de beperking woont bij de moeder met de handicap. 
Het kan goed gaan, maar het kán ook te zwaar worden. Dan is het niet meer in het belang van het kind.

Dus: nu er geen gezonde kinderen meer uit China komen kan men kiezen voor gezonde ouders.
Er zijn meer landen. Vaak zijn de procedures langer. De keuringen zijn streng en ik zou nu niet meer door zo'n keuring heen komen!

----------

